# apple trees in goat pasture



## Ariel72 (Apr 19, 2012)

We are getting ready to build a new fence for our dwarf goats.  I want to use strip grazing to rotate my pasture ( about 1/4 acre).  In order for the goats to have shade during the day, I plan to enclose 3 very old apple trees in the layout.  Would this be harmful to the trees or to the goats?  Since Nigerian dwarf goats come from a hot climate, is shade even necessary for them?


----------



## elevan (Apr 19, 2012)

Shade is necessary of some sort.  I can about guarantee that the goats will rip the bark of the apples trees and eat it, they will eat the leaves and smaller branches.  Your trees may or may not survive the goats.


----------



## Ariel72 (Apr 19, 2012)

My DH said he could build a moveable run in shed so we won't have to enclose the trees.  Sounds good  to me.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 19, 2012)

I can tell you for sure and from personal experience:

GOATS LOVE APPLE TREES.  CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP...

NO MORE APPLE TREES!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 19, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Shade is necessary of some sort.  I can about guarantee that the goats will rip the bark of the apples trees and eat it, they will eat the leaves and smaller branches.  Your trees may or may not survive the goats.


yup... that


----------



## goodhors (Apr 20, 2012)

You might be able to use cattle panels around the trees, to keep the goats off them.

If you are doing strips of grazing, maybe moving the cattle panels from tree to tree 
would work.  Just do a circle around each tree to keep goats off the trunk and branches.

Have to agree with the others, if goats can TOUCH the trees, they will damage or kill them.


----------



## elevan (Apr 20, 2012)

goodhors said:
			
		

> You might be able to use cattle panels around the trees, to keep the goats off them.
> 
> If you are doing strips of grazing, maybe moving the cattle panels from tree to tree
> would work.  Just do a circle around each tree to keep goats off the trunk and branches.
> ...


That's a great idea.  Just use a few carbinger clips to hold the cattle panel in a circle and it's an easy peasy way to protect anything that is in the same area with them at any given time.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 20, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> goodhors said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree. PLus I love the shed idea!


----------



## gaillardia (Apr 22, 2012)

My goats stripped my apple tree in a matter of hours.  I saw that they were eating the bark and decided that I would deal with it after work.  It was too late.  My Nigerian Dwarfs like using a dog house for shade.  Plus, they can sit on top when they want sun.


----------

